# Wyoming Antelope



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

It's has been years since I have hunted Wyoming, but in the past landowners would let you hunt Antelope for a very small fee ($20 or less). 

I'm looking to get a couple of doe/fawn tags for the kids this year, do the landowners still consider the Antelope as pests and let you hunt for a small tresspass fee?

Thanks in advance for the help.

Edit- Wyoming is a big state, we used to hunt around Medicine Bow and woud likely put in for a unit near there.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

we hunted in unit 48 the past few years and yes there is alot of antelope and yes there is public ground but there is also alot of public in there also get yourself a couple of maps of the hanna area and also the shirley basin area that show public and private research it than have a ball.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

Wyoming has tons of public land and lots of private land enrolled in walk-in access programs. There is no need to pay any kind of trespass fee to hunt does and fawns.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Quick question, what is the age limit for hunting antelope in Wyoming?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Like they said, there's plenty of public land to hunt antelope in Wyoming.

Keep in mind there may be reductions in pronghorn doe/fawn tags this year in southwest Wyoming (what we call Game & Fish District 4).

Also, and on a separarte note, I recommend checking out at the hitorical draw odds in the Wyoming Game and Fish website.

Good luck


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

humpyflyguy said:


> Quick question, what is the age limit for hunting antelope in Wyoming?


> The minimum age to hunt or take Big Game or Trophy Game in Wyoming is 12 yrs old. 
> An applicant can be 11 yrs old but must be 12 when afield hunting.
> Applicants under 14 must have their applications co-signed by a parent or guardian.
> Applicants under the age of 18 can apply for a (cheaper) Youth Big Game license.

Good luck.


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for the info


----------

